# Regarder un film entre deux ordinateurs à distance



## KunGuaje (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir !

Est-il possible de regarder le même film, même moment...mais à distance ?

Le must du must, serait de passer par Skype. Voir le film en même temps, tout en pouvant converser. Mais est-ce possible via Skype ? (Apparemment, ça peut se faire)

Existe-t-il d'autres moyens ? 
J'ai vu qu'on pouvait passer par VLC aussi, mais je n'ai pas trop compris la manip, et puis c'est sûr que c'est moins convivial 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici ce que dit l'aide de "iChat" (je n'ai jamais testé) :


Afficher un ou plusieurs fichiers dans iChat Theater
Vous pouvez afficher des fichiers texte, des vidéos QuickTime, des photos, des diaporamas Keynote et d&#8217;autres types de fichiers. Pour savoir si un élément peut être présenté dans iChat Theater, sélectionnez cet élément dans le Finder, puis choisissez Fichier > Coup d&#8217;&#339;il. Si vous pouvez voir le contenu du fichier, celui-ci peut être affiché dans iChat Theater.

Si vous participez à une conversation vidéo en cours, faites glisser un ou plusieurs fichiers vers la fenêtre de conversation vidéo.
Si aucune conversation vidéo n&#8217;est ouverte, choisissez Fichier > « Partager un fichier avec iChat Theater », sélectionnez un ou plusieurs fichiers, puis cliquez sur Partager.
Sélectionnez une personne dans une liste de contacts, puis choisissez Contacts > « Inviter à une conversation vidéo ».

Si vous avez sélectionné un diaporama Keynote, la première diapositive est ouverte dans la fenêtre vidéo iChat. Keynote est ensuite lancé pour vous permettre de faire défiler les diapositives à l&#8217;aide des contrôles disponibles.

Si vous sélectionnez d&#8217;autres fichiers, le premier fichier apparaît dans la fenêtre vidéo iChat. Vous pouvez ensuite utiliser les contrôles Coup d&#8217;&#339;il pour présenter votre contenu.


----------



## AZTT (13 Janvier 2012)

tu lances le même film et en même temps sur le MAC et sur l'Apple TV

ou  ton écran distant est relié en HDMI et le film s'affiche sur les 2 écrans en même temps

par exemple


----------



## KunGuaje (13 Janvier 2012)

Déjà, merci pour vos réponses.

J'en profite pour rajouter quelques précisions.
Un des ordinateurs est un Mac (le mien), l'autre est à un pote (Windows), qui se trouve à des kilomètres de moi. On veut regarder en même temps le film, tout en étant éloigné l'un de l'autre.

Du coup, les solutions semblent difficilement réalisables. Mais merci quand même


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

A une époque j'étais arrivé à faire du streaming diffusé sur le réseau à l'aide de VLC. Plusieurs ordinateurs (Macs ou PC) éloignées les uns des autres pouvaient recevoir la même source vidéo en même temps.

Je ne sais pas où en est la version actuelle de VLC sur ce point. Il faudrait voir...


----------



## lomedelouest (14 Janvier 2012)

Jme pose une question (bête peut-être?) mais pourquoi vous ne vous procuriez pas le film chacun de votre côté par les moyens que l'on connaît, légaux ou pas, puis le moment venu vous vous connectez sur skype et chacun de votre côté vous lancez le film en même temps, tout en partageant vos commentaire ou je ne sais quelles remarques, en temps réel...

Ca fait moins geek peut-être, je sais pas.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Janvier 2012)

lomedelouest a dit:


> Jme pose une question (bête peut-être?) mais pourquoi vous ne vous procuriez pas le film chacun de votre côté par les moyens que l'on connaît, légaux ou pas, puis le moment venu vous vous connectez sur skype et chacun de votre côté vous lancez le film en même temps, tout en partageant vos commentaire ou je ne sais quelles remarques, en temps réel...
> 
> Ca fait moins geek peut-être, je sais pas.



C'est moins marrant, ça n'encombre pas le réseau de paquets inutiles pour un produit de toute façon volé (les licences de dvd sont intra-familiales).


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Par skype, c'est possible (film + conversation) via la fonctionnalité de "Partage d'écran" activée sur le poste qui veut diffuser le film.
Simple à mettre en oeuvre.
La qualité ne sera bien sûr pas au rendez-vous, mais c'est peut-être secondaire...

Avec VLC, la fonctionnalité de diffusion (pour le film) le permet également.
Je ne crois pas que la conversation simultanée avec VLC soit réalisable.
Par contre, il est tjs possible d' utiliser VLC pour l'image et skype pour le conversation.
Pas forcément simple à mettre en oeuvre côté VLC...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Janvier 2012)

Avec Skype, je crains seulement que la qualité de la vidéo soit faible et que la charge pour le Mac importante.

Il me semble que le débit de Skype est limité, ce qui doit réduire les possibilité quant au nombre d'images par seconde, à la taille et à la qualité de l'image.

Avec une diffusion réseau liée à l'affichage, le Mac doit en même temps :
- lire la vidéo depuis le support,
- la transmettre sur le réseau,
- la décoder
- l'afficher à l'écran.
Avec un partage d'écran, il doit en même temps :
- lire la vidéo depuis le support,
- la décoder
- l'afficher à l'écran
- capturer l'écran
- encoder une nouvelle vidéo
- transmettre cette dernière sur le réseau.
Si le Mac est assez puissant pour le faire, les ventilateurs vont tourner vite.

Concernant la transmission du son d'ambiance en plus du son du film, elle peut se faire simultanément sur le réseau, indépendamment de la transmission de la vidéo, avec Skype ou n'importe quelle autre application.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Janvier 2012)

polss a dit:


> Avec VLC, la fonctionnalité de diffusion (pour le film) le permet également.[_IMG_]_http__://__www_._depin_._info_/_g.gif_[/_IMG_]


C'est ce dont je parlais plus haut.

_(PS: pourquoi tu as un traceur chinois inséré dans ton post ?)_


----------

